# question about hang tags



## El Chingon (Jul 25, 2009)

if i want to put hang tags on my t-shirts, how would i go about doing that? is there a special program needed to print them with the bar code and price? how do i attach them with those little plastic thingys?

thank you,
El Chingon


----------



## southpaw_image (Nov 14, 2009)

The barcode program you seek for hang tags is called "Bartender". It creates the UPC's for hang tags and other labels. Those "little plastic thingys", are attached by a "Tag Gun" made by companies like "Tach-it Guns and Accessories." Where are you located? If your in Southern Cali, there are quite a few companies that specialize in Hang Tags. I used to work for a few back in the day, early in my career.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys, 

Thanks, El Chingon for the question & Raul for the info on tags & those little plastic type things/accessories.


----------



## El Chingon (Jul 25, 2009)

im California...... thanks for the advice!


----------

